# Plant for ID



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

I am from Kochi from the southern parts of India. I live in an area that was reclaimed from brackish marshy land. I have a 36'X18"X18" planted tank with 216Watts PLL lighting and Pressurized CO2. The rocks placed in the tank were picked up from the backyard.

This plant grew attached to the rocks over the past six months. I attempted to detach and plant one in the soil and it melted away. The new leaves grow coiled like fern leaves.

Any suggestions for an ID would be appreciated. my attempts to get it identified didn't bring any results from IAH or Aquatic Quotient either






































For a size reference the Chela seen in the last picture is about an Inch long


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

The first Picture was taken in August and the remaining ones in ?Decmber


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The photos _suggest_ something from the family _Brassicaceae_ (mustard family), but unfortunately, that's all I can say for now, and that's only a guess. If it's something that isn't already circulated and familiar, emersed growth with flowers and so on will be necessary. We just can't do any more without that. The Aquatic and Wetland Plants of India by C.D.K. Cook will not doubt be helpful when that time comes.


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

Cavan Allen said:


> The photos _suggest_ something from the family _Brassicaceae_ (mustard family), but unfortunately, that's all I can say for now, and that's only a guess. If it's something that isn't already circulated and familiar, emersed growth with flowers and so on will be necessary. We just can't do any more without that. The Aquatic and Wetland Plants of India by C.D.K. Cook will not doubt be helpful when that time comes.


Thanks.
The plant has gown quite big over the past month. I have four specimens in the tank now. The largest is about 12 inches tall.

The new leaves that came out coiled like springs led me to believe that this could be some kind of a fern, moreover the new leaves have a transparent edges like the fern leaves. I will try to get fresh pictures and post them.

Unni


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Even if it is a fern, it will still likely be necessary to grow it emersed. The book I mentioned is pretty thorough, but I don't remember any ferns in it aside from _Microsorum_ and _Ceratopteris_. In any case, we're a long way from an ID. Sorry, but I have to be honest.


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks
will try to grow one of them emersed. {Last time that i tried to get something to grow out of the tank the whole thing was burnt to a crisp by the heat of the lights  }


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

humidity is good for smoother transition to emergent growth.

if you can lower the water level and cover the aquarium with a clear lid to keep in moisture that should help. this may be easier in an extra aquarium so you dont have to disrupt your setup, in case that would be inconvenient. Some plants once they convert, can handle lower humidity. Many plants will lose their submerged leaves and make new ones. Mist the emergent portions if they look like they are drying out.

best of luck towards an ID, we love to see new aquatic spp.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello drug, 
young leaves coiled - and the rocks come from a wet, brackish place?
I guess it might be a juvenile Acrostichum sp. (mangrove fern). 
In an aquarium plant book from the early 60's (from the Swiss author Peter Schneider) an Acrostichum is given as aquarium plant.


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

An update on the yet to be identified plant

The last leaf to come out has branched into three. Any ideas any one?
The way its growing now Its likely to take over the whole tank soon


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Is this something you collected locally or something you can buy in your LFS??


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

that is a very unique plant, honestly i wouldn't mind letting it take over a good chunk of the tank . when did you say you will start exporting it? 

BTW, what kind of rock is it growing attached to?


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

ddavila06 said:


> when did you say you will start exporting it? BTW, what kind of rock is it growing attached to?


I am not a commercial entity. I don't plan to export it


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

armedbiggiet said:


> Is this something you collected locally or something you can buy in your LFS??


Neither, it grew in my tank


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

drug said:


> I am not a commercial entity. I don't plan to export it


i know, i was half jocking kool plant though!


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

Continuation of my unknown plant species

The plant is growing like a weed {which it probably is}. All leaves are coming out of the water now {tank is 18' tall}. Emersed leaves have a waxy textured appearance. Any ideas?

It has taken over the corner of the tank where it is kept. I will soon have to get a new tank to grow this.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

drug said:


> An update on the yet to be identified plant
> The last leaf to come out has branched into three. Any ideas any one?



That confirms my guess that it may be an Acrostichum (mangrove fern). Later leaves may become more than 3 leaflets. The older the emersed plant, the closer an ID.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The vein pattern of Your plant seems to be similar to the drawings of Acrostichum vein patterns in the "Fern Grower's Manual":
http://books.google.de/books?id=Wq_...wBA#v=onepage&q=acrostichum submerged&f=false


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link.
I found a couple of them growing emrsed in the next yard. Unfortunately I am traveling for a week. Will post pictures of the emersed stuff as soon as I get back. They actually seem to be more robust in my tank.


----------

